# Camera Calibration



## GregJ

I have a new Canon 5D Mark III and in LR 4.3 Camera Calibration it only lists Adobe Standard, along with Camera Standard / Faithful / Landscape / Portrait and Neutral.  It does not say Canon 5D Mk III, so how do I know it has the right Camera Profiles loaded and I'm not just using some default general standard?  I see on several sites that with Nikon it always lists several of the profiles with the exact Camera name and some LR Guru on another site said that with Canon, the name does not show.  Is that true?  I don't know why I care because I will never use those settings anyway because I develop every RAW from scratch anyway and don't want to use those pre-loaded start points (I guess they are intended to mimick the out of camera JPEGs that are shot with those settings), but it bugs me that I don't know, or why LR would be that way with Canon.  All of my L lenses depict correctly on the lens correction profiles.  

Come to think of it, my Canon 7D did the same thing ......  No Canon named.


----------



## Jim Wilde

You just have to trust that Lightroom is using the correct profile. For every camera that produces Raw files that Lightroom supports, there is a specific "Adobe Standard" profile....but they'll all show in Camera Calibration as just "Adobe Standard". For SOME of those cameras, Lightroom additionally has a set of profiles which (as you guessed) attempts to "mimic" the various "Picture Styles" that the camera can produce (hence Standard/Faithful/Neutral/Landscape and Portrait for our 5D3 and 7D cameras), but while they have the same name they will be different profiles for each camera type. As I said, you'll just have to trust Adobe that they'll always match the correct profiles to the correct cameras type.


----------



## clee01l

If you chase down the location of these files in windows, you will find several nearly identical folders that differ only in folder name.  Each contains DCP files with these camera profile emulations for the in camera Picture Control (Nikon's name for it) corresponding to Standard Faithful etc.  the title embedded in the binary file corresponds to the name of the file and the label in LR. AFAIK, no manufacturer names or models are in the embedded title only in the parent folder.  The same is true for my Nikon profiles.  So, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Brad Snyder

GregJ said:


> I see on several sites that with Nikon it always lists several of the profiles with the exact Camera name and some LR Guru on another site said that with Canon, the name does not show.  Is that true? .



You gotta be careful with your source of gurus.  

What the others have said is true. If you're seeing any profiles listed at all, they're for your specific camera. 

The thing about the Nikon profiles is sort of, but not exactly correct. In their infinite wisdom, Nikon at one time named a 'picture style' after one of their cameras, I forget which, but let's say it was the D1X. So for a while Nikon cameras had a D1X emulation in camera style, no matter which camera. So Adobe of course had to emulate that style, no matter which camera, so the profile's name was D1X. Which of course has caused confusion ever since (witness the current thread).  So likely just another case of self appointed guru-bloggers spreading the gospel of misinformation.

Lightroom Forums . net , your internet source of reliable gurus since 2007!


----------



## Mark Sirota

Close, Brad -- it was the D2X.  Here's a screen shot of the profile selection for a file from a Nikon D700:



You can see some of the profiles are named D2X, but as Brad says, D700 doesn't show up anywhere.

Also shown here is that some cameras will have multiple versions of some profiles, because Adobe released newer ones after the original. The D700 is one of those cameras.

Bottom line -- Lightroom makes it simple, you're only shown profiles for your camera.


----------



## Brad Snyder

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Brad Snyder said:


> Lightroom Forums . net , your internet source of reliable gurus since 2007!



That might have to be our new tag line!


----------



## Brad Snyder

.....


----------



## tomerfeder

Hi
Same topic but....
Ok' I choose "standart". (that's the way I usually photograph my pics)
 Haw can I make it stay as  a default for raw or at list how can I sync it with all the other photos at the file?
thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Which "standard" are you referring to: "Adobe Standard" or "Camera Standard"? The default (unless you change it) will always be "Adobe Standard", so if that's your preferred choice then no change is needed. If, however, you mean "Camera Standard" there are a couple of ways of doing that:

1. You can change the defaults (which can be specific to camera serial numbers) so that "Camera Standard" is the new default.
2. You can turn the camera calibration profiles into user develop presets (which is what I have done) which you can then apply either during import or during the develop process.

Clarify which profile you mean, and let us know if you need help with either of the two methods.


----------



## art034

If you prefer a little more precise, I suggest X-Rite Color-Checker to create your own camera profile. It is the color patch set bundle with software, you can apply with Lightroom or ACR as well.


----------



## racehorsephotos

100% agree.
buy a x-rite color checker. it'll change your work flow and you'll never look back


----------



## Jason DiMichele

I'll second (triple?) the XRite suggestions. If you purchase the Passport you can also download the Lightroom Passport Colour Checker export plugin which allows for making custom camera profiles ridiculously easy to create. 

Cheers!


----------



## gregDT

Oh go on then, I'll quadruple the X rite suggestion, if you are interested in consistent and accurate colour then Xrite, or similar a must have sollution


----------



## Jason DiMichele

Apparently not going with the XRite solution would be silly. Lol.


----------



## ernie

To the OP. What's wrong with the "pre-loaded start points" anyway. If they get you closer to what you want with less work then why wouldn't you use them. There's no extra points for doing it the hard way. And if there were, we'd all be using photoshop solely.


----------



## mallai

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Which "standard" are you referring to: "Adobe Standard" or "Camera Standard"? The default (unless you change it) will always be "Adobe Standard", so if that's your preferred choice then no change is needed. If, however, you mean "Camera Standard" there are a couple of ways of doing that:
> 
> 1. You can change the defaults (which can be specific to camera serial numbers) so that "Camera Standard" is the new default.
> 2. You can turn the camera calibration profiles into user develop presets (which is what I have done) which you can then apply either during import or during the develop process.
> 
> Clarify which profile you mean, and let us know if you need help with either of the two methods.




So then how do you change the default from "Adobe Standard" to "Camera Standard"?..I can't find a way to set CS to default..Its driving me nuts that I always have to select CS before developing my photos!...Thanks..I'm a new guy here..


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum.

To change the default, take an image into develop which has no develop adjustments yet (press Reset to make sure). Then apply the Camera Standard profile in the Camera Calibration section. Then press and hold the Opt key and the Reset button should change to "Set Default....". Click it and you'll then get a dialog box which will give you the option to update the defaults to the current settings, see attached screenshot. Note that the new defaults will be only for the camera model used for the picture you are using.....so if you use several different cameras you'll need to repeat using an image from each one. You can further refine the new defaults to apply to a specific serial number and/or ISO setting (set in the Presets tab of the Preferences).


----------



## sizzlingbadger

gregDT said:


> Oh go on then, I'll quadruple the X rite suggestion, if you are interested in consistent and accurate colour then Xrite, or similar a must have sollution




I agree but...  many (in fact most) photographers do not need accurate colour so I only recommend using it if it is "a real requirement" as it adds extra work and you end up having to manage many profiles which can be become cumbersome. The Xrite profiles only work well if they are used in the same lighting conditions so you have to make new profiles for every lighting condition you work in. If your in a studio with a fixed lighting setup shooting for a catalog where colour is very important then its an ideal solution.

The Xrite plugin generates very simple profiles (based on the Adobe Standard tone curve) they are not like the built-in Adobe profiles which can handle all sorts of lighting conditions (compare the size of the files on disk). You can make more complex profiles using the Adobe DNG editor instead of the Xrite plugin. It allows you to make dual illuminant profiles which can adapt to different light sources but again, its very hard to make these without accurate lighting sources to start with. It also allows you to customise the tone curve which is often more useful than accurate colours.


----------



## Bryan Conner

X-Rites Plugin does allow the user to create dual illuminate profiles.  You do not need "accurate" lighting sources.  You can use any two lights of different temperatures to create a dual illuminate profile.  The idea is that the profile will allow for interpolation between the temperatures of the two light sources.  For example, if you use a 3000k source and a 6000k source for your dual illuminate profile, this profile will work with any temperature between 3000k and 6000k.  If your image is captured with 2850k light, the profile will not be appropriate as the image shot temperature is not included in the range of the dual illuminate profile.

The above is my understanding concerning the way a dual illuminate profile works. I could be wrong.  But I am 100% sure about the X-Rite software being able to create a dual illuminate profile.  I made a new one last week for a new camera.


----------



## mallai

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> To change the default, take an image into develop which has no develop adjustments yet (press Reset to make sure). Then apply the Camera Standard profile in the Camera Calibration section. Then press and hold the Opt key and the Reset button should change to "Set Default....". Click it and you'll then get a dialog box which will give you the option to update the defaults to the current settings, see attached screenshot. Note that the new defaults will be only for the camera model used for the picture you are using.....so if you use several different cameras you'll need to repeat using an image from each one. You can further refine the new defaults to apply to a specific serial number and/or ISO setting (set in the Presets tab of the Preferences).
> 
> View attachment 3822



Ok that works for the selected photo..I'm looking for "camera standard" defaulted across my whole library when opening the develop module..Is that possible?..Every time I open new photos I have to go to cam cal and make the change..Thanks Jim..


----------



## Jim Wilde

That should work for more that just the selected photo. If you clicked on "Update to Current Settings" after applying the Camera Standard profile, then all subsequent imports from the same camera model will have that profile applied automatically.

What it won't do, of course, is apply that profile to all existing images.....to do that you'll need to synchronise that profile to all other selected images.


----------



## sizzlingbadger

Bryan Conner said:


> X-Rites Plugin does allow the user to create dual illuminate profiles.  You do not need "accurate" lighting sources.  You can use any two lights of different temperatures to create a dual illuminate profile.  The idea is that the profile will allow for interpolation between the temperatures of the two light sources.  For example, if you use a 3000k source and a 6000k source for your dual illuminate profile, this profile will work with any temperature between 3000k and 6000k.  If your image is captured with 2850k light, the profile will not be appropriate as the image shot temperature is not included in the range of the dual illuminate profile.
> 
> The above is my understanding concerning the way a dual illuminate profile works. I could be wrong.  But I am 100% sure about the X-Rite software being able to create a dual illuminate profile.  I made a new one last week for a new camera.




I haven't used it for a while so maybe they have added that functionality now which is good news. I never managed to be able to create decent dual illuminant profiles with the DNG profile editor (which had two fixed temps so you had to get accurate lighting to make them), they always seemed to shift colours under different lighting.


----------

